# 

## BOHO

witam wszystkich zainteresowanych w temacie malowania...
właśnie wymalowałem dwa pokoje (ściany + sufit) i jeden sufit w łazience..... mam kilka uwag i chciałem się nimi z wami podzielić, mam też kilka pytań do osób lepiej się znających na malowaniu niż ja....
było tak....
pierwszy pokój:
ściany Dulux Kolory świata - farba gęsta, wydajna, całkiem nieźle się rozprowadzała po ścianie...... 
jest tylko problem z kolorem Alpejska Łąka   :Evil:   jest to taki żarówiasty zielony i niestety był/jest problem z kryciem.... pierwsza warstwa wyszła całkiem żółta       :ohmy:  no nic pomyślałem, będzie druga...... druga warstwa dała co prawda kolor zielony, ale niestety żółty przebija zauważalnie.... pomimo dwóch warstw farby Dulux! kolor nie jest jednostajny...... czyli rozczarowanie.....
sufit pomalowałem Bondex Super Wall - farba też gęsta, wydajna - poszło extra !

sufit w łazience - dokończyłem tym samym Bondexem - pełen sukces !

drugi pokój:
ściany Tikkurila Optiva 5 z mieszalnika - farba też gęsta, ale wyraźnie lepsze rozprowadzanie po ścianie...... żadnych kłopotów z kolorem!    :smile:  
użyłem wałka welurowego i było extra ! 

sufit postanowiłem pomalować Dulux Super Mat... też szło nieźle....ale.....

ale pojawił się inny problem...sufit musiał być nierówny, bo pojawiły się na nim plamy przypominające "skórkę cytryny".... chcąc to usunąć pomalowałem po raz kolejny i kolejny, po czym okazało się że problem nie znika, ale narasta - skórka robi się coraz bardziej widoczna! sufit wygląda jak niedomalowany...  :Evil: 
czy ktoś mi podpowie od czego się to bierze? i jak to usunąć ?   

ogólnie poszło chyba nieźle, jeśli chodzi o kolory to rozczarowałem się do kolorów Duluxa, podobała mi się natomiast Tikkurila - tylko te ceny.... przekonałem się do wałków welurowych przy tak gęstych farbach..... z farb białych lepiej chyba jednak szło mi z Bondexem niż z Duluxem.......dziwne, ale zawsze myślałem, że Dulux to jakaś górna półka..... :Confused:   a tu wypadł blado....

*i tylko ta "skórka cytryny" mnie dręczy.... co z tym zrobić ?* 
 :Confused:

----------


## Depi

To ja się może podczepię - u nas tez Dulux i tez problem z równomiernym kryciem - szczególnie na suficie.

Mamy inny, poważniejszy - co zrobić, żeby skutecznie i trwale pokryć alumiowe narożniki?

----------


## LukaEgon

Depi jeśli zależy Ci na idealnym pokryciu to może malowanie hydrodynamiczne? Ale narożnik można skutecznie pomalować normalnie tylko dużo zależy od farby. Co masz na myśli pisząc trwale? Przecież wiadomo że jak lekko czynś uderzysz to farba odpryśnie..

----------


## Depi

Hydrodynamiczne w sensie pistoletem/agregatem? No dojrzewam do tego, choć juz sporo zamalowane - szkoda, że od początku nie zaczęliśmy tak. Teraz szkoda mi 5 stów wydawać na agregat do poprawek - chyba, że da się gdzieś wypożyczyć.

A narożniki jakoś wystają po wałkowaniu - no i najlżejsze pykniećie i już widać aluminium. Może po prostu trzeba kilka razy zamalować?

----------


## grzegorz1

narożniki grruntowałem renostylem dekorala /akrylowa rozpuszczalnikowa/

----------


## Depi

Hmmm... Czyli grunt? W sumie było wszystko gruntowane Snieżka gruntem...

----------


## EZS

co do alpejskiej łąki malowałam nią u córki. kolor wyszedł fajny, zielony, ale malowaliśmy na tapetę z włókna. I niestety łączenia tapety widać jak... No i zmienia kolor zależnie od podłoża - na kawałku tapety brak (za łóżkiem, nie rzuca się w oczy) i kolor znacznie ciemniejszy. Malowałam bez podkładu, chyba ze 3 warstwy (pierwszy pokój, potem się nauczyłam   :Lol:  ). W innym pokoju mam jakąś kafe latte z tych kolorów świata, na śnieżce, i już wystarczyły 2 razy... 
W łazience mam optivię tikurilli i jest super, 1 warstwa wystarczyła, jednak tam były kartongipsy a to inna bajka. Za to koszmarnie rozczarował mnie beckers, kupiłam tą droższą, na szwedzkim czy jakimś tam podkładzie, malowałam, malowałam a efektów nie widać. Kolor jakiś nie taki i zmywalna nie za bardzo, mimo, że lateks.

----------


## BOHO

> W łazience mam optivię tikurilli i jest super, 1 warstwa wystarczyła, jednak tam były kartongipsy a to inna bajka.


ale były gruntowane kartongipsy ? i czym ?
i jaki kolor ,że starczyła 1 warstwa ?   :ohmy:

----------


## Piczman

A kupował ktoś z was ten agregat i malował tym dom?
Zastanawiam się nad takim rozwiązaniem a że jeszcze nie zacząłem to by mi się zakup opłacił, nawet możemy się umówić w kilka osób i kupić wspólnie   :Wink2: 

TUTAJ kolega nawet sprzedaje, zobaczcie na cenę   :big tongue: 

Tylko czy to to się nadaje do czegoś ?   :Confused:

----------

edytowano

----------


## jaro'71

Niech zgadne - tynki gipsowe? 
Niektórzy zanim zapłacą tynkarzom świecą po ścianach lampą UV, żeby wykryć tę Twoją "skórkę cytryny", czyli zwykłe tłuste plamy. Ciężko toto potem zamalować, miałem pare takich miejsc głównie na suficie. No ale za któeymś razem w końcu pokryło...

----------


## Depi

> A kupował ktoś z was ten agregat i malował tym dom?
> Zastanawiam się nad takim rozwiązaniem a że jeszcze nie zacząłem to by mi się zakup opłacił, nawet możemy się umówić w kilka osób i kupić wspólnie  
> 
> TUTAJ kolega nawet sprzedaje, zobaczcie na cenę  
> 
> Tylko czy to to się nadaje do czegoś ?


No cena znacznie lepsza, niż Boscha, ale właśnie - czy to coś daje?

----------


## smarki

Mimo iż nie jestem malarzem, to doświadczenie jakieś tam mam - malowałem cały dom w środku u rodziców i teściów, pozatym kilka mieszkań, a podczas studiów przez rok malowałem domy i akademiki w Stanach. 

Mój sprawdzony sposób na równomiernie pomalowane ściany
- grunt - najlepiej Arsanit (1 lub 2 razy, w zależności jakie podłoże)
- farby kolor - Dekoral
- farby białe - dowolne

Dobry wałek, kij, taśmy.
Do tego zapamiętać, żeby wałek zawsze był "mokry" w farbie czyli nie malowac zbyt dużych powierzchni z jednego zamoczenia wałka. 

Duluxy itp wynalazki omijam z daleka.

Powierzchnie wychodzą zawsze idealne. 

Powodzenia!

----------


## jaro'71

Ciekawe dlaczego dulux to wynalazek a dekoral już nie   :Roll:

----------


## mark27

Może coś w tym jest ale malarz który u mnie robi, też polecał dekoral.

----------


## Rezi

> narożniki grruntowałem renostylem dekorala /akrylowa rozpuszczalnikowa/


lub farba śnieżka na plamy i na to akryl lub latex

----------


## Tomek 70

Witam

Odnośnie tej " skórki " na suficie, proponowałbym sprawdzić czy w tym miejscu, gdzie się ona pojawia jest równe podłoże, jeżeli nie to wyrównać gipsem, jeżeli tak to podmaluj to miejsce małym wałkiem i czekaj aż się zamaluje następnie pomaluj cały sufit , jeżeli i to nie pomoże to proponuję wyskrobać (usunąć) z tego miejsca całe wcześniej wykonane podłoże a następnie zagruntować, zaszpachlować, przetrzeć zagruntować i podmalować np. małym wałeczkiem, następnie pomalować cały sufit. Za efekt końcowy gwarantuję, że będzie dobrze.

Ps. Proszę omijać farbę dulux, proponuję np. PARA

----------


## daggulka

> Ciekawe dlaczego dulux to wynalazek a dekoral już nie


dulux .... biały do łazienek... odłaził razem z gładzią   :Evil:  

dekoral - ciemny brąz - malowało się wyjątkowo kijowo - trzy razy a i tak pod światło widać niedoskonałości  :Roll:  

nobiles - biała wymieszana z pigmentami - bezproblemowo cały dom wymalowałam , wygląda ok   :Roll:

----------


## Elena76

Do malowania mi jeszcze daleko, ale do Duluxa zniechęciliście mnie skutecznie   :Roll:  A już sobie kolorki dobierałam....

----------


## BOHO

> Witam
> 
> Odnośnie tej " skórki " na suficie, proponowałbym sprawdzić czy w tym miejscu, gdzie się ona pojawia jest równe podłoże, jeżeli nie to wyrównać gipsem, jeżeli tak to podmaluj to miejsce małym wałkiem i czekaj aż się zamaluje następnie pomaluj cały sufit , jeżeli i to nie pomoże to proponuję wyskrobać (usunąć) z tego miejsca całe wcześniej wykonane podłoże a następnie zagruntować, zaszpachlować, przetrzeć zagruntować i podmalować np. małym wałeczkiem, następnie pomalować cały sufit. Za efekt końcowy gwarantuję, że będzie dobrze.
> 
> Ps. Proszę omijać farbę dulux, proponuję np. PARA


tak jak pisałem, wydaje mi się że były tam jakieś drobne nierówności, chyba wgłębienia.... pojawiła się "skórka" i myślałem że ją zlikwiduję poprzez wielokrotne malowanie.... okazało się, że czym więcej razy maluję, tym "skórka" robi się wyraźniejsza, czyli pory się pogłębiają....  :Evil: 
chyba będę musiał jednak popracować ze szpachlówką.....

----------


## jaro'71

> Do malowania mi jeszcze daleko, ale do Duluxa zniechęciliście mnie skutecznie   A już sobie kolorki dobierałam....


Szczerze mówiąc prawie wszystko mam w duluksie i jakoś nie narzekałem. Pokryło ładnie po dwukrotnym malowaniu. Ładnie się zmywają zabrudzenia z dziecięcych czekoladowych rączek.
No a jak odłazi, to już raczej nie wina farby tylko gruntowania

----------


## daggulka

Byo gruntowanie .... wszystko ślicznie wedle sztuki  :Wink2:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Napisał jaro'71
> 
> Ciekawe dlaczego dulux to wynalazek a dekoral już nie  
> 
> 
> dulux .... biały do łazienek... odłaził razem z gładzią


No proszę! U mnie to samo. Gruntowane i chamsko się złuszcza w łazience. w narożnikach. Pewnie tej odpornej na wilgoć specjalnej farbie ta wilgoć przeszkadza...

----------


## tutli_putli

> Mimo iż nie jestem malarzem, to doświadczenie jakieś tam mam - malowałem cały dom w środku u rodziców i teściów, pozatym kilka mieszkań, a podczas studiów przez rok malowałem domy i akademiki w Stanach. 
> 
> Mój sprawdzony sposób na równomiernie pomalowane ściany
> - grunt - najlepiej Arsanit (1 lub 2 razy, w zależności jakie podłoże)
> - farby kolor - Dekoral
> - farby białe - dowolne
> 
> Dobry wałek, kij, taśmy.
> Do tego zapamiętać, żeby wałek zawsze był "mokry" w farbie czyli nie malowac zbyt dużych powierzchni z jednego zamoczenia wałka. 
> ...


O kilkunastu lat zawsze sami malujemy nasze mieszkania i niestety Nigdy więcej Dekorala!!!
 Kolor meksykańskie chili dekorala po roku czasu na ścianie wyglądał jak wypłowiałe i zwietrzałe po 20 latach chili. Moim zdaniem zmarnowane pieniądze.  Szkoda kasy i pracy na tekie g. To samo miałam z różnego rodzaju zieleniami i innymi kolorami z dekoral...Co do Duluxa  natomiast zawsze wychodził ok nie miałam nigdy większych zastrzeżeń. 
 Przy ostatnim malowaniu wkurzeni na te spłowiałe, brudzące się i nie dające wyczyścić (miały być łatwo zmywalne)  w newralgicznych miejscach kolory emulsji akrylowej,  zastosowaliśmy farby lateksowe Beckers i levis. Rewelacja i strzał w 10! Nie sądze bym mogła używać farb z innych firm w przyszłości (no może jeszcze dopiszę do nich Tikkurile
Mija rok od malowania a ściany jakby były malowane wczoraj. Żadnych plam, wyblaknięć, otarć i czegokolwiek. Żadnych śladów po palcach przy włącznikach i kontaktach, smug pod obrazami itp. - po prostu lustro. Do tego farby świetnie wyglądają na ścianach  - jak do tej pory nikt z odwiedzających nasze mieszkanie nie został obojętny wobec tych ścian. Każdy chce wiedzieć czym pomalowaliśmy, że taki doskonały efekt. 
Ważny jest jeszcze  rodzaj wałka - często od tego zależy faktura farby na ścianie. 
I oczywiście trzeba wiedzieć czy można ścianę malować bez wcześniejszego gruntowania czy jednka trzeba dawać grunt lub podkład pod farbę.

----------


## BOHO

> Ważny jest jeszcze  rodzaj wałka - często od tego zależy faktura farby na ścianie. 
> I oczywiście trzeba wiedzieć czy można ścianę malować bez wcześniejszego gruntowania czy jednka trzeba dawać grunt lub podkład pod farbę.


no własnie - jakiego wałka używaliście ? i jaką fakturę uzyskaliście ?
czy dawaliście jakieś podkłady/grunty ? czy bezpośrednio na Dekorala ?

----------


## tutli_putli

BOHO malowliśmy bez gruntu na dekorala. Jednak część ściany po remoncie kuchni była w nowym kartongipsie i tam trzeba było dać unigrunt. Ewentualnie tam gdzie były przygipsowane stare otwory po gwoździach itp. też.
 Wałek mamy taki wełniany z "krótkim włosem", coś jak pościel z merynosów   :Lol:   Mamy jeden wałek od kilku lat ( nie pamietam ale nie wiem czy to czasem nie jest "hamerykański" nabytek) i świetnie się sprawdza.  Z moich i mężowych obserwacji wynika, że lepiej maluje się wałkiem już używanym niż takim nowiuśkim ze sklepu. Stary lepiej kryje i łatwiej rozprowadza farbę. Zostawia delikatna fakturę takiej mini skórki pomarańczowej, ale jest to bardzo drobna ziarnistość. Trzeba nos do ściany przykleić by zobaczyć i ja ją lubię, oczywiście ściana  jest wszędzie doskonale pokryta bez ubytków miedzy ziarenkami. Mój mąż malował na jedno krycie. Tzn. w pierwszej fazie przejechał wałkiem tak od niechcenia rozcierając farbę w cały świat i porobił "mazy" a potem to sobie zamalowywał na gotowo.  Po akrylu i wałku moim zdaniem nie da się uzyskać jednolicie gładkiej śliskiej płaszczyzny. Zawsze jakieś ziarenka będą - uroda wałka. Jednak sprawdź czy Twój nie ma za długiego "włosa". 
Tak sobie też myślę może te swoje "pory" na ścianach powinieneś przelecieć zwykłym pędzlem malarskim i dopiero na to dać wałek w celu wyrównania ?
Ale liczba warstw zależy od rodzaju farby. I  pewnie to wiesz ale na wszelki wypadek -  nie wolno farb akrylowych rozcieńczać wodą.

----------


## pelsona

Moje spostrzeżenia po malowaniu są takie:
Nigdy więcej typowych preparatów gruntujących. Same kłopoty w późniejszym pokryciu ściany a jej swoiste "zdjęcie rentgenowskie" po zagruntowaniu, bardziej wrażliwych może doprowadzić do apopleksji serca. Co prawda później wraca to do normy ale różnie z tym bywa.
Najlepiej sprawdzała się Śnieżka Grunt uważam rewelacja. Na to Śnieżka Eko jeden raz i wystarczy. Nie wiem tylko czy pod kolor też się nadaje ?.
pzdr.

----------


## MIRAS41

> Moje spostrzeżenia po malowaniu są takie:
> Nigdy więcej typowych preparatów gruntujących. Same kłopoty w późniejszym pokryciu ściany a jej swoiste "zdjęcie rentgenowskie" po zagruntowaniu, bardziej wrażliwych może doprowadzić do apopleksji serca. Co prawda później wraca to do normy ale różnie z tym bywa.
> Najlepiej sprawdzała się Śnieżka Grunt uważam rewelacja. Na to Śnieżka Eko jeden raz i wystarczy. Nie wiem tylko czy pod kolor też się nadaje ?.
> pzdr.


 śniezka grunt nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem pod wszystkie rodzaje farb, chyba ze jesteś zwolennikiem sezonowego gruntowania   :big grin:   jak malujesz pokój dla siebie to zrób to raz a dobrze...Ja stosowałem śniezka grunt pod farby PARA i niestety w wyniku zastosowania śnieżki pojawiły się piękne odparzenia    :big grin:   Jeśli mówisz o oszczędności a nie jakości to proszę bardzo

----------


## EZS

> Napisał EZS
> 
> W łazience mam optivię tikurilli i jest super, 1 warstwa wystarczyła, jednak tam były kartongipsy a to inna bajka.
> 
> 
> ale były gruntowane kartongipsy ? i czym ?
> i jaki kolor ,że starczyła 1 warstwa ?


warstwa śnieżki a na to warstwa lateksu w kolorze lila. fakt, jasnym, może przy ciemnej trzeba by było 2 razy.... ?

----------


## Marcin1978

U mnie bylo tak. Dulux na sufit w łazience - popekał i odpadł - nie polecam.
Dwa pokoje pomalowałem Dekoralem i malowało sie ok ale kolory i krycie nie zwala z nóg. Troche sie zdenerwowałem na te farby i poszedłem kupic farby PARA. 

Pomalowałem salon ,kuchnie,korytarz i powiem tak ze nie ma porównania z poprzednimi farbami. Krycie super własciwie po jednym razie moze juz byc. Malowałem 2x bo to farba zmywalna i tak zaleca producent. Wydajnosc taka jak podaje producent. A cena ?? Hmm faktycznie drozsza ale nie jakos tak strasznie bo zeby pomalowac taka samo powierzchnie to musiałem kupic 2 razy tyle dekorala.

A i farba jest naprawde zmywalna. Testuje ja moj 14 miesieczny syn  :big grin:

----------


## BOHO

a ile kosztuje ta PARA ?
bo ja kupowałem w PSB w Łukowie 0,9 l bazy Tikkurila za 25 złociszy.....do tego barwa jakieś 3- 4 złote na puszkę....
co ciekawe w  nowym Leroy'u Targówek ta sama puszka bazy kosztuje ponad 30 złotych.... że niby markety mają takie niskie ceny.....   :Lol:

----------


## Marcin1978

W zaleznosci od rodzaju okolo 120-150/galon(3.75L). Kolor nie ma wpływu na cene.

----------


## BOHO

> W zaleznosci od rodzaju okolo 120-150/galon(3.75L). Kolor nie ma wpływu na cene.


droga cholera.....   :Confused:

----------


## [email protected]

uwielbiam malować ściany - mało kobiece ale co poradze, że tak mam   :Roll:  

a malowałam wszystkimi farbami: Dulux, Dekoral, Beckers i Tikkurila ( z wyjatkiem Śniezki itp)

ta ostatnia to mój faworyt, bo poza tym, że dobrze się maluje, nie zostawia smug, dobrze kryje to jeszcze głóowny jej atut że świetnie z niej usunąć plamy z tłustych raczek dziecka,  chlapnietego soku itp

malowałam na gładzie gipsowe cienkim wałkiem z wełny owczej...  :big grin:

----------


## Tomek 70

Proponuję również farbę z górnej półki , która jest jeszcze droższa od "PARY" , "BENJAMIN MORE" ( chyba tak to się pisze)  zarówno ściany jak i sufity i spokój na kilka lat.

----------


## BOHO

aaaaaaaaa........ jeszcze coś !
Alpejska Łąka Duluxa śmierdzi już w pokoju od tygodnia - czuć ją i to całkiem nieźle, pomimo intensywnego wietrzenia.....
Tikkurila jest praktycznie bezwonna.....

też ma to swoje znaczenie....   :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> aaaaaaaaa........ jeszcze coś !
> *Alpejska Łąka* Duluxa śmierdzi już w pokoju od tygodnia - czuć ją i to całkiem nieźle, pomimo intensywnego wietrzenia.....
> Tikkurila jest praktycznie bezwonna.....
> 
> też ma to swoje znaczenie....


a nazwa kojarzy sie z pieknym aromatem   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## BOHO

> Napisał BOHO
> 
> aaaaaaaaa........ jeszcze coś !
> *Alpejska Łąka* Duluxa śmierdzi już w pokoju od tygodnia - czuć ją i to całkiem nieźle, pomimo intensywnego wietrzenia.....
> Tikkurila jest praktycznie bezwonna.....
> 
> też ma to swoje znaczenie....  
> 
> 
> a nazwa kojarzy sie z pieknym aromatem


nazwa my chyba określać kolor - jakbyś jasnozielonym markerem maznęła wszystkie ściany...   :ohmy:   ale nie ja wybierałem......   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał BOHO
> 
> ...


wiesz, ja nie patrzę na nazwy bo odbiór koloru po nazwie może być różny...

a te niby kawałki odzwierciedlenia koloru na puszce dają wiele do życzenia....

wybieram farby z wzornika gdzie są tylko symbole - nie lubię farb tych "półkowych" ze względu na ich masówkę, wolę sama sobie dobierać kolory, najczęsciej mieszjac kilka co też nie jest dobre bo kiedyś mi zabrakło i no cóż....musiałam wszystko malować od nowa....a w jednym przypadku tylko zmieniłąm jedną ścianę uznając że to specjalnie

po tych doswiadczeniach zapisuję co i w jakich proporcjach mieszam   :Wink2:

----------


## pelsona

Jakie polecacie farby antygrzybiczne (profilaktycznie) do łazienki, jeśli wogóle takie są. Chodzi mi o kolor biały.
pzdr.

----------


## Tomek 70

Wybierz farbę "PARA" lateksową, tylko wcześniej zagruntuj podłoże

----------


## pelsona

Tylko chyba typowym preparatem gruntującym a nie Śnieżka Grunt, bo podobno może odparzyć. Te farby PARA są z natury antygrzybiczne czy wystarczy każda lateksowa nie akrylowa.
pzdr

----------


## Rezi

żadna farba nie uchroni cię przed grzybem, para to dobra farba lateksowa
zainwestuj w dobrą wentylację

----------


## pelsona

Tak by na pozór wyglądało z tą wentylacją ale nie do końca. Dla przykładu w starym domu w łazience są aż dwie kratki grawitacyjne zupełnie sprawne a grzyb potrafi się pokazać na ścianie zaraz powyżej glazury nad wanną i nie jest to spowodowane żadnymi przeciekami z dachu czy tym podobne. Jest to ewidentnie nie odpowiednia farba, którą muszę koniecznie zmienić. Była to zwykła emulsja z przed wielu lat.
pzdr

----------


## Rezi

> Tak by na pozór wyglądało z tą wentylacją ale nie do końca. Dla przykładu w starym domu w łazience są aż dwie kratki grawitacyjne zupełnie sprawne a grzyb potrafi się pokazać na ścianie zaraz powyżej glazury nad wanną i nie jest to spowodowane żadnymi przeciekami z dachu czy tym podobne. Jest to ewidentnie nie odpowiednia farba, którą muszę koniecznie zmienić. Była to zwykła emulsja z przed wielu lat.
> pzdr


podejrzewam ze problem jest w 2 kratkach 
powietrze powinno być wymienione z całej kubatury a nie tylko pomiędzy kratkami

----------


## pelsona

Kratki są obok siebie więc nie ma takiej możliwości, powietrze jest zasysane spod drzwi i poprzez dubeltową kratkę na zewnątrz. Wentylacja jest tam wyśmienita. Problem tkwi niestety w nieodpowiedniej farbie która jest  podatna na bezpośrednią wilgoć z kąpieli. Jest to zjawisko miejscowe a nie dotyczy całego pomieszczenia.
pzdr.

----------


## dekar

Malowałem Duluxem całe mieszkanie. Co sądzę o tej farbie?   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

Praktycznie nie ma pomieszczenia w którym by nie zaczęła odłazić i to na dodatek z gładzią i wszystkimi warstwami starej farby!!!!!

Najgorzej w kuchni i łazience, ale też i w pomieszczeniach tzw. "suchych" np. nasłonecznionym salonie

Na początku wrażenie było bardzo pozytywne, na tyle, że teść również postanowił malować tą farbą.

Po jakiś 2-3 miesiącach pojawiły się "bąbelki", które w kolejnych miesiącach zaczęły pękać. Po jakiś 6 miesiącach były już wyraźne pęknięcia jak na wyschniętych korytach rzek, wyglądało to okropnie, po prostu koszmar   :Evil:  

Wspomniany wcześniej teść również wymalował pokój i kuchnię Duluxem, tym razem bezpośrednio na gładź (ja malowałem na starej farbie), miał jeszcze gorzej, farba odchodziła całymi płatami.

To nie moje pierwsze malowanie i nigdy nie miałem podobnych problemów, po prostu farba do d...y.

Od razu zaznaczę, że nie twierdzę, że tą farbą nie da się malować, ale jeżeli wymaga ona specjalnego podkładu czy specjalnych warunków kładzenia, to powinni to wypisać grubą czcionką na pół puszki, a nie mydlić ludziom oczy, że wystarczy standardowe podejście jak do innych farb.

Po tych doświadczeniach wiem, jedno. Omijać Duluxy szerokim łukiem.

----------


## Tomek 70

Pelsona, czy stary dom o którym wspomniałaś jest ocieplony na zewnątrz ?

----------


## Sp5es

> To ja się może podczepię - u nas tez Dulux i tez problem z równomiernym kryciem - szczególnie na suficie.
> 
> Mamy inny, poważniejszy - co zrobić, żeby skutecznie i trwale pokryć alumiowe narożniki?


wziąć farbę do aluminium np. Relius

----------


## Tomek 70

Jeżeli wcześniej odpowiednio potraktujesz taki narożnik gruntem to pokryje go każda farba do ścian i nie trzeba kombinować ze specjalnymi farbami do aluminium.

----------


## pelsona

> Pelsona, czy stary dom o którym wspomniałaś jest ocieplony na zewnątrz ?


Nie jest, ale to nie ma akurat znaczenia bo łazienka nie jest przyległa do tych ścian.
Znalazłem w OBI specjalną farbę "Dekoral-u" do kuchni i łazienek odporną na wilgoć i grzyby pleśniowe. Są również grunty antygrzybiczne. Zobaczymy na ile się sprawdzą, zakładając że wentylacja w każdym przypadku jest sprawna, chociaż u wielu ludzi różnie z tym bywa.
pzdr

----------


## ARF

A ja właśnie skończyłem malować Śnieżką

kolejność warstw to: grunt ( dowolny do tynków i ścian po uprzednim odkurzeniu odkurzaczem a nie szczotką czy dużym pędzlem bo tylko część kurzu zdejmiemy ) - lateksowa biała farba gruntująca - ściany magnat - sufit biała śnieżka z teflonem - kuchnia i łazienka śnieżka biała z silikonem

efekt i wrażenia:
- farba gruntująca bardzo trwała i mocna poprawki tylko mechanicznie papier ścierny, dobrze przylega do profili narożników z aluminium
- magnat - kolor inny niż na etykiecie zawsze delikatnie ciemniejszy przy trzech kolorach które używałem, krycie jęśli nakładamy grubo nie ma problemu - jeśli mamy ciemniejszy kolor to koniecznie grubo ( zresztą latexy zawsze powinno nakładać się grubo ) wydajność mniejsza niż deklarowana przez producenta
biała z teflonem na sufit - gorzej się kładzie niż grunt z uwagi że jest matowa i widać wszelkie niedociągnięcia w postaci ubytków po zbyt suchym wałku ( pasy na suficie )
biała kuchnia i łazienka z silikonem - chyba najlepiej układająca się farba - sufit extra bez śladów, kierunek malowania nie ma znaczenia bez śladów

narzędzia - grunt nakładany pistoletem - cienka warstwa be zacieków, wałek z owczej wełny długi włos do farby w kolorze i sufity ( farby mają wykończenie matowe i delikatną strukturę - nie rozciągac farby do gładkiego wałkiem - sama się "ściąga" i wyrównuje, wałek nie zostawia śladów z krawędzi, nie naciskać mocno bo wałek się skleja, ma malować końcówkami włosia ) grunt biały wałkiem o średnim włosiu syntetyk ( hardy ) do emulsji 
do gładkich powierzchni lepsze będą wałki z krótszym włosem, wałek z owczej wełny nie gubi włosów, pozostałe jakie testowałem gubią na początku potem juz normalnie się maluje jednak gdy wypadają "pęki" włosów miejscowo to wałek do śmieci
pędzel okrągły do narożników wewnętrznych z naturalnego włosia "strzyżony" w stożek  tzn wyprofilowany - nie rozchodzi sie przymalowaniu włos na boki - odradzam wszelkie właki w postaci krązków itp - próbowałem marny efekt wygląda jak pochlapane a nie malowane
taśma do malowania - kupiłem tesa - ładnie sie czepia ościeżnic i okien jednak do ściany ma problem, chyba wynika to z właściwości latexów z teflonem ale za to schodzi jak błyskawica

jeśli chodzi o "skórkę z pomarańczy" to powody mogą być trzy:
- brak gruntu na ścianie ( lub niedokładnie zagruntowane ) i kurz - przy malowaniu farba czepia się kurzu i nie przylega w całości do powierzchni - przy następnej warstwie efekt sie powiększa aż zaczyna odrywać się 
- zbyt wczesne nakładanie drugiej warstwy lub poprawianie pomalowanej kilka "pociągnieć wałkiem" wcześniej powierzchni - wygląda to tak że zrywa się farba 
- tłusta plama - pomalowaliśmy ścianę gruntem lub pierwszą warstwę i dotykamy brudną ręką żeby zobaczyć jak gładkie jest nasze dzieło - nie głaszczemy ściany i nie dotykamy jej przez przynajmniej 2-4 godziny od malowania ( czas kiedy można nakładać najwcześniej 2-ga warstwę )

rada wypróbowana i wyczytana w necie - poczekać aż farba wyschnie, drobny papier ścierny zmatowić powierzcznie zdzierając odstającą farbe, odkurzyć, masa gipsową "finisz" szpachlować " japonką" - plastikowe szpachelki do poprawek nie zostawiają szarych rys i teraz najgorsze - gruntujemy cała ściane lub sufit i malujemy całość - dlaczego bo będzie widać miejsce które pomalujemy na nowo

co do farby do łazienki to jaka by nie była jeśli majster nie położy izolacji (folia w płynie, taśmy itp itd ) to mamy problem z farba i kafelkami, a wynika to z właściwości materiałów budowlanych - brak gruntowania ściany powoduje nadmierne zabieranie wody z zewnętrznych warstw takich jak tynki, kleje -gips zbyt szybko wysycha, klej traci wode i nie "klei" tylko schnie, izolacja nie pozwala wodzie wnikać do ściany i odparuje ona z powierzchni jeśli działa wentylacja 

jeśli jakiś spec powie wam że gruntować nie trzeba tylko rożcieńczać farbę lub kłaść izolacji w łazience bo teraz są dobre kleje to możecie mu podziękować i brać nowego - na stronach producentów są tzw systemy gdzie można zobaczyć co gdzie i kiedy nakładać

co do wyboru farby - ja wybrałem Śnieżkę bo było mnie na taką stać, kumpel który maluje od lat polecał Tikurilę albo Levisa ( trzyma kolor ) jeśli mnie stać, jeśli nie to Śnieżkę ( kolor może się różnić ) - odradził Duluxa nie komentował jedynie stwierdził że szkoda słów i pieniędzy, narzędzia jak najlepsze, co do farby jeśli jest w małych opakowaniach to przy zakupie patrzymy czy są z tej samej daty produkcji i serii bo odcienie moga być różne ( w przypadku pomyłki  - potrzebne duże wiadro po farbie czyste z przykrywką i mieszamy wszystkie opakowania w jednym żeby wyrównać odcień, wlewamy przez siatkę bo z krawędzi może wpaść troche przyschniętej farby i bedziemy ją zdejmować ze sciany )

Miłego malowania

----------

reklama dzwignia handlu - wiadomo 
Ty reklamujesz "Śnieżke" - masz prawo 


> A ja właśnie skończyłem malować Śnieżką ...





> ...co do wyboru farby - ja wybrałem Śnieżkę bo było mnie na taką stać ...






> ... jeśli jakiś spec powie wam że gruntować nie trzeba tylko rożcieńczać farbę lub kłaść izolacji w łazience bo teraz są dobre kleje to możecie mu podziękować i brać nowego - na stronach producentów są tzw systemy gdzie można zobaczyć co gdzie i kiedy nakładać ...


powiedz mi tylko co sie dzieje jesli ktoś zagruntuje sciane rozrzedzona farbą ?
albo nie połozy n- tej izolacji w łazience /chodzi  Ci zapewne o folie w płynie?/?
słowem dlaczego bys podziekował ?

----------


## Depi

> Jeżeli wcześniej odpowiednio potraktujesz taki narożnik gruntem to pokryje go każda farba do ścian i nie trzeba kombinować ze specjalnymi farbami do aluminium.


Rozumiem, że Śnieżka Grunt to nie jest "odpowiednie potraktowanie"?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> reklama dzwignia handlu - wiadomo 
> Ty reklamujesz "Śnieżke" - masz prawo 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ARF
> 
> A ja właśnie skończyłem malować Śnieżką ...
> ...


firma nie sprzeda gruntu a raczej wody z bardzo małym dodatkiem "czegoś"...

----------


## BOHO

> firma nie sprzeda gruntu a raczej wody z bardzo małym dodatkiem "czegoś"...


a tak właściwie to czego ?

----------


## jaro'71

> Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
> firma nie sprzeda gruntu a raczej wody z bardzo małym dodatkiem "czegoś"...
> 
> 
> a tak właściwie to czego ?


Pewnie jakiegoś spec-kleju   :Roll:  Tak sobie zgaduję... Woda+klej=grunt

----------


## Tomek 70

> Napisał Tomek 70
> 
> Jeżeli wcześniej odpowiednio potraktujesz taki narożnik gruntem to pokryje go każda farba do ścian i nie trzeba kombinować ze specjalnymi farbami do aluminium.
> 
> 
> Rozumiem, że Śnieżka Grunt to nie jest "odpowiednie potraktowanie"?



Śnieżka grunt jest bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem ( dużo lepszym od samego gruntu) jednak do pięcio litrowego opakowania proponuję dodać litr gruntu np.atlas i porządnie wymieszać, dzięki temu łatwiej rozprowadza się na ścianie.

----------


## LukaEgon

Żeby nie zakładać już nowego wątku..zanosi się u mnie na "mały" remont i szukam podpowiedzi. Sytuacja jest taka: Ściany pomalowane są jakąś tam emulsją. Tyle że jest na nich trochę pęknięć i trzeba zrobić z tym porządek więc postanowiłem położyć gładź gipsową. Mam takie pytania:
1. Co zrobić najpierw z tymi pękniętymi ścianami? (pęknięcia są spore i widoczne)
2. Czy taka kolejność jest dobra: Unigrunt-gładź-Unigrunt-farba. Jeśli coś nie tak to wybaczcie  :smile:  
3. Na sam koniec..czy dobrym rozwiązaniem na ściany do pokoi będzie farba Dekoral?

----------


## Tomek 70

Usuń starą farbę, całość porządnie zagruntuj ( grunt atlas lub ceresit bez rozcieńczania ) tam gdzie są pęknięcia należy troszkę je pogłębić i dać siatkę używając do tego mocniejszego gipsu tzw. "startu" ( szerokość siatki zależy od wielkości pęknięć) . Następnie dwu lub trzykrotne szpachlowanie( zależy od Twoich umiejętności ) poczekaj aż wszystko odpowiednio wyschnie i możesz przecierać, później wszystkie ściany zamieć szczotką o miękkim włosiu i przystąp do gruntowania np. śnieżka grunt póżniej już wiesz.


Dekoral może być, jednak proponowałbym np. : Sigma, Beckers, Para, Benjamin Moore, znacznie lepiej kryją.



Powodzenia przy malowaniu, na pewno się uda.

----------


## Tomek 70

Oczywiście szpachluj tzw. finiszem, start jest np. do siatki oraz  mocowania narożników a luminiowych

----------


## LukaEgon

Dzięki dużo już wiem  :smile:  ale jeszcze dwie kwestie..mianowicie:
1. Czy koniecznie trzeba usuwać starą farbę? To dosyć nowy budynek i jest to pierwsza warstwa farby wcześniej ściana była raz pomalowana wapnem na tynk CW.
2. Pierwszy w zasadzie będzie robiony pokój na górze tam jest też tynk CW pomalowany raz wapnem. Na to od razu grunt? Czy trzeba coś z tym jeszcze wcześniej robić?

Z góry dzięki za pomoc

----------


## Tomek 70

Polej starą farbę zwykłą wodą, jeżeli będą pojawiać się bąble to zrywaj, jeżeli nie, możesz gruntować i szpachlować, ale gwarancji wtedy tak do końca nie ma czy gips nie odstanie od takiego podłoża, dla pewności, jeżeli byś jednak nie zrywał można trochę podrapać taką farbę tworząc coś na wzór szachownicy.

----------


## Tomek_domoklik

ja starą farbę moczę w miarę ciepłą wodą z mydlinami. Ostatnio malowałem przedpokój i pokój dla synka, a wcześniej łazienkę, powiem tak, gruntowne zdrapywanie farby to naprawdę sporo roboty, ale dzięki temu oszczędzisz sobie pracy na przyszłość. 
Poza tym pracuję jako fotograf w agencji pośrednictwa nieruchomości, więc zawsze gadam z właścicielami co i jak, i wszyscy twierdzą że jak się nie zdrapie farby porządnie przed malowaniem, to na 90% są później przeróbki. Także zdzierania nigdy za mało, jest to strasznie dużo roboty, i efektu niby nie widać, ale jednak naprawdę się opłaca włożyć trochę wysiłku!

*[ moderowano - reklama ]*

----------


## ARF

> reklama dzwignia handlu - wiadomo 
> Ty reklamujesz "Śnieżke" - masz prawo 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ARF
> 
> A ja właśnie skończyłem malować Śnieżką ...
> ...


nie reklamuje Śnieżki - forum ma służyć wymianie informacji, dla twojej wiedzy mój zawód nie jest związany z tzw "budowlanką" ani zadną firmą której nazwy uzyję przy pisaniu

co do gruntowania rozrzedzoną farbą - nie jest to tak naprawde gruntowanie, coś takiego może skończyć się odpadaniem farby z gładzią/tynkiem przy nakładaniu drugiej warstwy ( właściwej ), proponuję trzymać się zaleceń producenta farby a nie będzie bombelków i odpadającej farby

co do izolacji w łazience - tak tzw folia w płynie ( ja użyłem sopro FDF elastyczne uszczelnienie z taśmami do narożników - co do firmy to nie reklama - ale polecam ) - po co? wilgoć w łazience i jeszcze np kabina przysznicowa lub dzieci chlapiące wodą po ścianach - woda nie odparuje bo wchłonie ją ściana a wilgoć i temperatura to w przyszłości grzyb i pleśń

dlaczego bym podziękował - bo to moje pieniądze i chcę mieć solidnie wykonaną robotę jeśli ktoś ci poleca klej bo jest dobry to niech zrobi tak jak należy bo jeśli wydasz kupę kasy na super klej a podłoże było do d... to wyrzuciłeś kasę w błoto bo super klej będzie miał właściwości jak ten najtańszy

co do mieszania Sniezki grunt z gruntem atlas -  zawiesiną pigmentów i wypełniaczy w wodnej dyspersji żywicy lateksowej z dodatkiem środków pomocniczych i uszlachetniających plus wodna dyspersja żywicy akrylowej z dodatkiem środków pomocniczych - wg danych z kart technicznych obu produktów dopuszczalne jest rozcięczanie wodą a co do atlasu "Nie wolno jej łączyć z innymi materiałami ani zagęszczać, dopuszczone jest rozcieńczanie w proporcji 1:1" - życzę powodzenia

LukaEgon

co do peknięć w ścianie - jesli to jest  tynk to zbijasz wszystkie miejsca gdzie odstaje od ściany - grunt - naprawa szpachlą w kilku warstwach - za jednym razem jak dasz to schnię i pęka

farba - proponuje usunąć przynajmniej nie bedzie niespodzianek przy malowaniu lub po, jak usuniesz to przynajmniej ocenisz stan ściany - pęknięcia, wilgoć, czasami pleśń czy grzyb który jeszcze nie pojawił się na farbie, odstający tynk, zrobisz poprawki i naprawy, zagruntujesz i wygładzisz sobie finiszem ( całą ścianę bo będzie widać gdzie były poprawki ) - są gotowe w wiaderkach - grunt pod farbę i malowanie bez niespodzianek

----------


## laparia

Witam

Malowałem Tikkurilą, niestety zostają smugi. Proszę napisać jak malować. Czy tylko w jedną stronę. W jakim stopniu wałek powinien być pokryty farbą. Proszę o porady.

pozdrawiam

----------


## ARF

> Witam
> 
> Malowałem Tikkurilą, niestety zostają smugi. Proszę napisać jak malować. Czy tylko w jedną stronę. W jakim stopniu wałek powinien być pokryty farbą. Proszę o porady.
> 
> pozdrawiam


co do malowania to w zalezności od wykończenia ściany dobierasz wałek tzn im bardziej chropowata powierzcznia to wałek powinien mieć dłuższy włos np wałek z włosem o dł ok 5 mm nadaje się do gładkich ścian i masz gładką fakturę farby, taką scianę możesz pomalować wałkiem o dłuższym włosiu ale wtedy otrzymasz bardziej wyrażną fakturę, wałkiem o krótkim włosiu nie pomalujesz ściany wykończonej strukturą

wałek nalezy kupić najlepszy na jaki nas stać ( wałki dobrej jakości z naturalnych materiałów nie są takie drogie - owcza wełna to wydatek ok 50 złotych ale mamy pewność że nie bedzie nam się "sypał" w trakcie malowania - zostawiał pozostałości na ścianie ) - dobrze jest wałek do właściwego malowania użyć do gruntowania lub malować farbą podkładową aby się "wypracował", jeśli kupujemy wałek z materiałów sztucznych to koniecznie z fazowanym brzegiem, b.dobrej jakości ( wydatek od 20 złotych ) na opakowaniu wałka producenci podają do jakiej farby się nadaje 

wałek moczymy w farbie do wysokości włosia z 2 - 3 stron i dociskamy do kratki lub kuwety i równomiernie rozprowadzamy na wałku farbę

nie malujemy na raty - należy wymalować całe pomieszczenie za jednym razem są dwie szkoły malowania malujemy powierzchnie ok 1 m2 z jednego "namoczenia" wałka na suficie i ścianie lub tylko sufit w ten sposób a ścianę w kierunku góra dół na szerokość 2-ch wałków na zakładkę o szerokości jednego wałka, sufit malujemy od okna w głąb pomieszczenia, wałek ma być delikatnie dociśnięty do ściany, nie malujemy suchym wałkiem bo zostaną smugi, malowanie przypomina pisanie litery N ostatnie pociągnięcie robimy ze strony która jest bliższa strony już wymalowanej, dzieki malowaniu "na zakłądkę " unikniemy niedomalowania i smug 

powodzenia

----------


## Kasia242

> Witam
> 
> Malowałem Tikkurilą, niestety zostają smugi. Proszę napisać jak malować. Czy tylko w jedną stronę. W jakim stopniu wałek powinien być pokryty farbą. Proszę o porady.
> 
> pozdrawiam


lata doswiadczen..
zle przygotujesz powierzchnie-lipa,zle pomalujesz lipa...zly sprzet lipa.....wbrew pozorom farby są oki wszystkie firmowe...pozdrawiam

----------


## BOHO

eeeeeeee tam lata.....   :Wink2: 

trzasnąłem Tikkurilą cały pokój i jest miodzio..... a malarzem jestem raz na 5 lat....    :Lol:

----------


## Tomek 70

ARF, napisz proszę na czym opierasz swoje posty, jakie masz doświadczenie jeżeli chodzi o malowanie , przepraszam, ale trochę głupoty wypisujesz i mętlik robisz ludziom w głowie, jeżeli Twoja wiedza jest czysto teoretyczna to daj spokój.

----------


## ARF

> ARF, napisz proszę na czym opierasz swoje posty, jakie masz doświadczenie jeżeli chodzi o malowanie , przepraszam, ale trochę głupoty wypisujesz i mętlik robisz ludziom w głowie, jeżeli Twoja wiedza jest czysto teoretyczna to daj spokój.


wiedza jest praktyczna podparta wiedzą wynikająca z doświadczeń fachowców i zaleceń producentów

zrobiłem remont mieszkania ( trwał troche długo bo robiłem po godzinach pracy ) od wyrzucenia wszystkiego łacznie z ogołoceniem ścian do podstaw skończywszy na malowaniu, kafelkowaniu wstawianiu drzwi  i kładzeniu wszelkich instalacji trzymając sie wytycznych producentów i obowiazujących przepisów budowlanych itd, porad i opinii znajomych i o dziwo wyszło za pierwszym razem ( nie wstawiałem jedynie okien ale poprawiałem za "fachowca" który kiedyś wstawił te okna - zastanawiałem sie czemu zimą w jednym pokoju jest strasznie zimny parapet do tego stopnia że pluszowe zabawki przy dużym mrozie delikatnie przymarzały - dorwałem wytyczne budowlane z wyliczeniami oraz wykazem najczęstrzych błędów przy wstawianiu okien i drzwi jednym z nich jest oszczędność majstra - okazało się po wyrwaniu parapetu że "fachowiec" zaoszczedził a ja dopłacałem do ogrzewania bo nie było pianki w jakiś 60-70 %  )

polecam czytanie co pisza producenci - każdy produkt ma kartę techniczną, kartę charakterystyki, instrukcję, w bibliotece mozna wypożyczyć fachowe książki i naprawde się czegoś nauczyć bo inaczej czekają nas syzyfowe prace i pieniądze wydane na marne a wiedza czasami pomoże bo nikt nam kitu nie wciśnie w sklepie czy w naszym mieszkaniu

jeśli uważasz ze piszę głupoty to sie podziel swoja wiedzą - poczytam z miłą chęcią

----------


## Tomek 70

Od kilkunastu lat prowadzę firmę remontowo-budowlaną, zatrudniam kilkunastu ludzi, wykonuję prace TYLKO z tzw. polecenia, współpracuję z kilkoma projektantami wnętrz, gdzie wymagania jakie są każdy wie, praktyka drogi kolego jest bardzo ważna. 


Napisz proszę co chcesz wiedzieć chętnie Ci odpowiem.

----------


## ARF

no chciałbym wiedzieć w czym sie nie zgadzamy jesli chodzi o malowanie

co do tikkurili to znalazłem w neciewarto poczytać

http://www.dobrebudowanie.pl/informa...kaz&tekst=1148
http://www.tikkurila.pl/farby_dekora...iki/poradniki/

jak widać producent zaleca sezonowanie ścian przed malowaniem ok 3-4 tygodni i gruntowanie

----------


## anina

> ARF, napisz proszę na czym opierasz swoje posty, jakie masz doświadczenie jeżeli chodzi o malowanie , przepraszam, ale trochę głupoty wypisujesz i mętlik robisz ludziom w głowie, jeżeli Twoja wiedza jest czysto teoretyczna to daj spokój.


Tomek 70, napisz może które konkretnie wypowiedzi ARF to wg Ciebie głupoty, bo ja jestem jeszcze przed remontem, a częśc prac chcę wykonać we własnym zakresie.

----------


## Kasia242

> eeeeeeee tam lata.....  
> 
> trzasnąłem Tikkurilą cały pokój i jest miodzio..... a malarzem jestem raz na 5 lat....


Tu chodzi o to ze trzeba umiec ocenic kazda sytuacje,kazdą powierzchnie,technike itd. dla jednego cena nie ma znaczenia ..dla innego ma..ty pomalowales Tikku caly pokoj i jest miodzio..ja to samo zrobie nobilesem tylko 3 razy taniej  :smile:  ....bo wiem jak...jak jnie ulegac reklamie...jak wykorzystac zalety produktu ..jak zniwelowac wady....trzeba miec duza praktykę by wykonywac zawod malarza....nie trzeba miec zadnej praktyki by pomalowac pokoj Tikkurillą...ale zawsze bedzie to loteria jesli malowal bedzie czlowiek bez doswiadczenia  :smile:  ,ja jako wykonawca nie moge pozwolic by nie wyszlo..czy to sniezka czy tikurilla..pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomek 70

> no chciałbym wiedzieć w czym sie nie zgadzamy jesli chodzi o malowanie
> 
> co do tikkurili to znalazłem w neciewarto poczytać
> 
> http://www.dobrebudowanie.pl/informa...kaz&tekst=1148
> http://www.tikkurila.pl/farby_dekora...iki/poradniki/
> 
> jak widać producent zaleca sezonowanie ścian przed malowaniem ok 3-4 tygodni i gruntowanie




Troszkę za dużo tego jest w tym co napisałeś i  proponuję abyś napisał jak wykonałbyś porządne szpachlowanie wraz z malowaniem farbą np. Benjamin Moore w kolorze powiedzmy ciemny bordo dwukrotne malowanie, dodam, że inwestor sprawdzi tę pracę na 100% przy użyciu halogenu, ( nie może być żadnych dziurek kresek cieni po malowaniu nierówności po nieumiejętnym szpachlowaniu, żadnych ubytków, idealnie równa ściana ) aha zapomniałbym, ściany i sufity to tynk tzw. tradycyjny czyli cementowo-wapienny. Napisz proszę również jakich materiałów użyłbyś i w jakiej kolejności, krok po kroku. Cały czas, gdy wykonujesz tę pracę panują upały 32 stopnie w cieniu. 

Dla zwykłego, nawet przeciętnego fachowca jest to dosyć prosta praca


Pozdrawiam
P

----------


## Tomek 70

Przepraszam jeszcze jedno, tak z doświadczenia Ci podpowiem, nie używaj żadnego pędzla do rogów, ponieważ będzie się w tym miejscu różniła struktura farby od pozostałej części ściany, taka robota u mnie i inwestorów nie przechodzi   :Wink2:

----------


## frykow

> Tylko chyba typowym preparatem gruntującym a nie Śnieżka Grunt, bo podobno może odparzyć. Te farby PARA są z natury antygrzybiczne czy wystarczy każda lateksowa nie akrylowa.
> pzdr


Ja u siebie pomalowałem pokój farbami PARA, pod które poszła właśnie śnieżka grunt. Jak na razie (jakieś 8 miesięcy) problemów brak.

----------


## siggi&alka

Wszystkie sciany maluję wałkami fasadowymi ktore maja od 50 do 150mm i struktury nie ma.  Nawet na farbach latexowych. Te wałki z owczej wełny to pic na wode. Trzeba 3 x czesciej taki wałek "namaczać" w wiadrze przez co traci sie czas.

----------


## BOHO

> Napisał BOHO
> 
> eeeeeeee tam lata.....  
> 
> trzasnąłem Tikkurilą cały pokój i jest miodzio..... a malarzem jestem raz na 5 lat....   
> 
> 
> Tu chodzi o to ze trzeba umiec ocenic kazda sytuacje,kazdą powierzchnie,technike itd. dla jednego cena nie ma znaczenia ..dla innego ma..ty pomalowales Tikku caly pokoj i jest miodzio..ja to samo zrobie nobilesem tylko 3 razy taniej  ....bo wiem jak...jak jnie ulegac reklamie...jak wykorzystac zalety produktu ..jak zniwelowac wady....trzeba miec duza praktykę by wykonywac zawod malarza....nie trzeba miec zadnej praktyki by pomalowac pokoj Tikkurillą...ale zawsze bedzie to loteria jesli malowal bedzie czlowiek bez doswiadczenia  ,ja jako wykonawca nie moge pozwolic by nie wyszlo..czy to sniezka czy tikurilla..pozdrawiam


pewnie masz rację..... a jak w ogóle oceniasz emulsje Nobilesa ? ich Pory Roku czy SuperAkryl ?

----------


## BOHO

> Przepraszam jeszcze jedno, tak z doświadczenia Ci podpowiem, nie używaj żadnego pędzla do rogów, ponieważ będzie się w tym miejscu różniła struktura farby od pozostałej części ściany, taka robota u mnie i inwestorów nie przechodzi


ja - czyli amator, w rogach robię tak: najpierw pociągam pędzlem, tak żeby pomalować sam róg, ale też trochę maznąć ściany - jadąc pędzlem z góry do dołu, wykonuję ruch jak ryba ogonem....  :smile:   potem poprawiam małym wałkiem, który wciskam do samego rogu..... i wychodzi miodzio !   :cool:

----------


## Kasia242

farby nobilesa uwazam za jedne za najlepszych..juz pisze dlaczego....nobilesowski super acryl jest moim zdaniem jedną z najlepiej kryjących bialych farb na rynku..na pewno w mojej ocenie jest lepszy od drozszego dekorala,deklasuje takze Duluxa mat,po drugie jego konsystencja(suoperacryl) dla mnie jako malarza jest idealna..tzn. nie za gesta ,czyli fajnie sie rozsmarowuje ,i ma wlasciwopsci sciagające ..innymi slowy da rade nim pomalowac sufit bez zadej kropki na dole  :smile:  ,jest bardzo podobna do farb angielskich ktorymi mialem okazje malowac w irlandii.
Tikurilla jak dla mnie jako fachowca lekko przereklamowana,dobra lecz bardzo droga.
Dulux to...no da sie tym pomalowac pokój (zdecydowanie zła konsystencja,bzdurna instrukcja ze nie mozna dolewac wody)
Dekoral jest po prostu za drogi.
Jedynka jest bardzo fajna w porównaniu do swej niskiej ceny(nieraz malowalem i efekty były naprawde w porzadku a jednoczesnie duuzo taniej.
Kazda z tych farb ma lekko inne wlasciwosci,tzn.np Dulux pomalowany na zagruntowaną nieporowatą powierzchnie zacznie po prostu od niej odchodzic :smile: ,itd sa rozne praktyczne kruczki ,ale zawsze trzeba wiedziec jak co zastosowac w danej sytuacji..wszystko
 :smile:  pozdro

----------


## Tomek 70

> Napisał BOHO
> 
> eeeeeeee tam lata.....  
> 
> trzasnąłem Tikkurilą cały pokój i jest miodzio..... a malarzem jestem raz na 5 lat....   
> 
> 
> Tu chodzi o to ze trzeba umiec ocenic kazda sytuacje,kazdą powierzchnie,technike itd. dla jednego cena nie ma znaczenia ..dla innego ma..ty pomalowales Tikku caly pokoj i jest miodzio..ja to samo zrobie nobilesem tylko 3 razy taniej  ....bo wiem jak...jak jnie ulegac reklamie...jak wykorzystac zalety produktu ..jak zniwelowac wady....trzeba miec duza praktykę by wykonywac zawod malarza....nie trzeba miec zadnej praktyki by pomalowac pokoj Tikkurillą...ale zawsze bedzie to loteria jesli malowal bedzie czlowiek bez doswiadczenia  ,ja jako wykonawca nie moge pozwolic by nie wyszlo..czy to sniezka czy tikurilla..pozdrawiam



Masz rację, czasem również wykonuję prace dla ludzi o tzw. chudszym portfelu i mam do dyspozycji tańsze farby i nie ma, że może się nie udać, udać po prostu się musi

----------


## BOHO

> farby nobilesa uwazam za jedne za najlepszych..juz pisze dlaczego....nobilesowski super acryl jest moim zdaniem jedną z najlepiej kryjących bialych farb na rynku..na pewno w mojej ocenie jest lepszy od drozszego dekorala,deklasuje takze Duluxa mat,po drugie jego konsystencja(suoperacryl) dla mnie jako malarza jest idealna..tzn. nie za gesta ,czyli fajnie sie rozsmarowuje ,i ma wlasciwopsci sciagające ..innymi slowy da rade nim pomalowac sufit bez zadej kropki na dole  ,jest bardzo podobna do farb angielskich ktorymi mialem okazje malowac w irlandii.
> Tikurilla jak dla mnie jako fachowca lekko przereklamowana,dobra lecz bardzo droga.
> Dulux to...no da sie tym pomalowac pokój (zdecydowanie zła konsystencja,bzdurna instrukcja ze nie mozna dolewac wody)
> Dekoral jest po prostu za drogi.
> Jedynka jest bardzo fajna w porównaniu do swej niskiej ceny(nieraz malowalem i efekty były naprawde w porzadku a jednoczesnie duuzo taniej.
> Kazda z tych farb ma lekko inne wlasciwosci,tzn.np Dulux pomalowany na zagruntowaną nieporowatą powierzchnie zacznie po prostu od niej odchodzic,itd sa rozne praktyczne kruczki ,ale zawsze trzeba wiedziec jak co zastosowac w danej sytuacji..wszystko
>  pozdro


dzięki za uwagi ! 

hmmmmm...... może następnym razem poeksperymentuję z tym SuperAkrylem Nobilesu..... zobaczymy....   :smile:  

a jak oceniasz Bondexa Super Wall ? jak dotąd najbardziej mi się podobał przy malowaniu....

----------


## Tomek 70

> Napisał Tomek 70
> 
> Przepraszam jeszcze jedno, tak z doświadczenia Ci podpowiem, nie używaj żadnego pędzla do rogów, ponieważ będzie się w tym miejscu różniła struktura farby od pozostałej części ściany, taka robota u mnie i inwestorów nie przechodzi  
> 
> 
> ja - czyli amator, w rogach robię tak: najpierw pociągam pędzlem, tak żeby pomalować sam róg, ale też trochę maznąć ściany - jadąc pędzlem z góry do dołu, wykonuję ruch jak ryba ogonem....   potem poprawiam małym wałkiem, który wciskam do samego rogu..... i wychodzi miodzio !



Bardzo dobra metoda, najważniejszy jest efekt końcowy, sam pędzel robi naprawdę brzydką strukturę

----------


## BOHO

> Napisał BOHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Tomek 70
> 
> ...


to już stwierdziłem dosyć dawno.....   :big grin:  

swoją drogą to np Dulux poleca na puszkach malowanie "pędzlem, wałkiem lub pistoletem..."  

i moje pytanie: w jaki sposób można np.gęstym Duluxem lateksowym wymalować ścianę za pomocą pędzla ? ? ?    :ohmy:

----------


## ARF

> Napisał ARF
> 
> no chciałbym wiedzieć w czym sie nie zgadzamy jesli chodzi o malowanie
> 
> co do tikkurili to znalazłem w neciewarto poczytać
> 
> http://www.dobrebudowanie.pl/informa...kaz&tekst=1148
> http://www.tikkurila.pl/farby_dekora...iki/poradniki/
> 
> ...



jeśli tynk jest wykonany solidnie  sezonujemy go miesiąc ( zachodzą wszelkie procesy chemiczne ), po tym okresie kontrola wizualna – jeśli poprawki są niezbędne to wykonujemy je tym samym materiałem i czekamy następny miesiąc – ale przyjmujemy że wykonawca był solidny i mamy wzorowy i gładki oraz równy tynk CW jeśli jest ok. to przystępujemy do szpachlowania ( PRZED SZPACHLOWANIEM NIE GRUNTUJEMY, NIE BIAŁKUJEMY, NIE NAWILŻAMY CZY JESZCZE INNE CUDA I WYMYSŁY ) w zależności od wykonania tynku czyli w trzech warstwach (obrzutka, narzut i gładź) – szpachlowanie finiszem  / extra gipsem lub w dwóch (obrzutka i narzut ) szpachlowanie startem, przetarcie, grunt potem finiszem / extra gipsem w obu przypadkach ostanie warstwy są blichowane ( inwestor chce extra gładkie ściany) – blichowanie czyli inaczej szpachlowanie na mokro bez przecierki z kurzem wykonuje się za pomocą pędzla, gąbki lub gumowej pacy którymi zwilżamy powierzchnie przed związaniem a następnie przy pomocy potocznie nazywanego pióra ( paca blichówka ) wygładza się na mokro – chce dodać że praca wymaga wprawy ( praktyki ) i siły -  ja nie mam wprawy i u mnie było tradycyjnie na sucho aż do skutku – po szpachlowaniu  jak i w trakcie kontrola wizualna czyli halogen i świecimy po ścianie pod katem – kto szpachlował lub odbierał prace w swoim domku i ma trochę wiedzy ten wie po co chyba nie trzeba pisać. Tynki gipsowe przy ok. 20 C schną 1 mm na dzień tutaj mamy 32 C ale niewiemy jaka wilgotność więc przyjmujemy 1mm na dobę plus jeden dzień – ściany nie gładzimy raczkami ciesząc się z efektu bo łapki zostawią tłuszcz i brud – więc w najlepszym przypadku 2-3 dni przerwy.
Materiały do wykonania –  zakładam inwestor ma kasę na materiał ale dobry materiał nie musi być drogi więc może KNAUF ROTBAND lub BAUMIT czy jakieś gotowe w wiaderkach może Acryl Putz Finish ŚNIEŻKI lub inne – nie wiem zależy od wykonawcy jakim materiałem mu się dobrze pracuje i od możliwości finansowych ja jechałem na Śnieżce nie jest tania w porównaniu do innych ale mnie było stać na nią i wybrałem z uwagi na farbę

Przechodzimy do malowania – nie określiłeś rodzaju wykończenia

Zakładamy max więc inwestor maluje BENJAMIN MOORER REGALR PREMIUM INTERIOR 100% ACRYLIC MATTE FINISH 221 – wykończenie mat – farba o wysokiej odporności – nie wiem jakie to pomieszczenie ale niech będzie biuro lub ekskluzywne wręcz snobistyczne  pomieszczenie mieszkalne, kolor dosyć ciemny i intensywny więc gruntujemy SUPER SPEC HP™ CLEAR ACRYLIC SEALER P27 - czas 1 godzina sucha w dotyku, 2 godziny następna warstwa ( tutaj zbędna ) min po 12 godzinach malujemy farbą gruntującą REGALR PREMIUM INTERIOR LATEX PRIMER N216 zabarwioną pod kolor farby nawierzchniowej – czasy jak wyzej za wyjątkiem nakładania właściwej farby min 4 godziny właściwa farba tutaj jedna warstwa powinna starczyć bo barwimy grunt zgodnie z zaleceniem producenta – no jeśli się uprzesz i chcesz dwa razy to koszta wieksze – malowanie 2-giej warstwy min po 2 godzinach efekt i trwałość po 14 dniach - domyslam się że sufit biały wykończenie farba gruntujaca i właściwa niebarwiona

co do temperatury to max do uzycia +32C

narzędzia – wałek włos syntetyczny lub naturalny 5 mm max 10 mm do farb wodorozcieńczalnych z fazowanym brzegiem ( tzn skos na włosiu przy brzegu ), szerokości małe i duże do chyba ok. 25 cm jak się nie mylę, przyda się i pędzel, malowanie wałkiem mokre na mokre – nakładamy pasy min 30 % pokrycia poprzedniego pokrycia wałkiem, malujemy wnętrze bez przerw – chyba że jest tak duże to musimy robić przerwy w naroznikach – nigdy na powierzchni ściany – kolejność malowania sufit – narożniki potem sufit kierunek okno do drzwi, następnie ściana - narożniki i trudno dostępne miejsca, całe powierzchnie 

mam nadzieję że wystarczy jak na amatora dla profesjonalisty –  z miła chęcią zobaczył bym takie pomieszczenie w Twoim wykonaniu – słucham uwag bo jak narazie nie odpowiedziałeś na moje poprzednie a zadajesz mi "zadania"

*Uwaga – post opracowany na podstawie kart technicznych produktów, mojej praktyki oraz wiedzy jaką posiadam – nie jest on w żadnym wypadku „poradnikiem” – jeśli miał bym wykonać taką pracę to tak bym ja wykonał*

----------


## Tomek 70

Witam,

Jeżeli chodzi o malowanie to nie mogę się z Tobą nie zgodzić, wybrnąłeś super, jeżeli byśmy malowali tą farbą i tym kolorem bez odpowiednich podkładów efektu mogłoby nie być nawet po czterokrotnym malowaniu, wałki też odpowiednie, dostępne w każdym firmowym sklepie danej farby.

Nie bez znaczenia podałem, że w trakcie wykonywanej pracy panują upały, ponieważ z doświadczenia wiem, że lepiej nie malować gdy temperatura jest wysoka i jest w pomieszczeniu zbyt suche powietrze, nakładana farba żle się rozciąga, za szybko schnie i z tego powodu mogą być brzydkie pasy na ścianach czy też sufitach.


Jeżeli chodzi o wykonanie samego podłoża, tu Twoje braki są bardziej widoczne, nie szpachluje się na mokro przy pomocy pędzla czy też gąbki ( jest to technologia z lat 70-80 gdzie nie była taka jakość robót jak teraz), w ten sposób można " robić np. goldband na mokro).

Być może wiele osób się ze mną nie zgodzi lecz ja zrobiłbym to mniej więcej tak: Rzeczywiście na początku należy ocenić wilgotność takich ścian ( jeżeli zaczniemy szpachlowanie na zbyt mokrych ścianach, gips może się odparzyć i odpaść ), jeżeli pomieszczenie jest odpowiednio suche, przystępuję do oczyszczenia ścian z różnych pozostałości po tynkarzach za pomocą pióra ( taka blichta), następnie całe pomieszczenie należy zagruntować odpowiednim dobrym uni gruntem ( bez rozcieńczania czy dodawania jakiejkolwiek farby).
Grunt należy dobrać odpowiedni do ocieplenia zewnętrznego ( do wełny jest inny i do steropianu inny, chodzi o paroprzepuszczalność) , gdy grunt już wyschnie nakładam pierwszą warstwę mocniejszego gipsu tzw startu ( pracuję na gipsach Stabill, Semin oraz schitrook ) aby trochę wzmocnić tynki, tym samym gipsem startowym obsadzam wszystkie aluminiowe narożniki, gdyż te podtynkowe nie zawsze są dobrze zrobione, następnie gdy pierwsza warstwa już wyschnie nakładam drugą warstwę gipsem Stabill pg 41 lub Semin 68 oczywiście całość wykonuję przy halogenie odpowiednio ustawionym.
Po naniesieniu dwóch warstw ściany już są gładkie, równe i wtedy nakładam trzecią warstwę i tu idzie Schitrook z wiadra, ten gips bardzo dobrze się przeciera, następnie całość przecieramy ( oczywiście przy żarówce lub halogenie), ja przecieram mechanicznie za pomocą tzw. żyrafy, która podłączona jest do odkurzacza, póżniej wszystkie ściany dokładnie zamiatam szczotką o miękkim włosiu i gruntuję: kupuję tanią farbę np śnieżka, do 10 litrowego opakowania dolewam 3 litry gruntu i żeby lepiej się całość rozprowadzała na ścianie dolewam 1 litr wody, porządnie mieszam i gruntuję, wychodzi mi jednolita biel, która jest jednocześnie zagruntowana jak i stanowi dobry podkład do farby docelowej ( do niektórych farb należy stosować podkład zalecany przez producenta jak np. benjamin bordo i nie tylko), pózniej sprawdzam przy pomocy halogenu czy też żarówki czy nie ma czegoś do poprawienia przed malowaniem ( przeważnie po mnie nie ma   :big grin:  ) jeżeli jest wszystko w porządku to malujemy ( malować też można przy pomocy halogenu, nie trzeba wówczas będzie szlifować papierem ściernym niedoskonałości podczas malowania, jak opisywał to ARF)

Do robienia faski czy też podczas malowania na szpilkę używam zwykłych tanich taśm papierowych, ale białych, mają one mało kleju i nie zrywają nam farby ze ściany. Przy malowaniu, aby zabezpieczyć okna futryny itp. używam taśmy papierowej firmy Tesa tę najżółciejszą, gdyż ma dużo kleju i efekt jes zadawalający-żadnych strzępków po odklejaniu. 

 Jeżeli są jakieś nieścisłości lub ma ktoś jakieś pytania to chętnie odpowiem, jeśli będę umiał   :Wink2:

----------


## ARF

tu sie nie zgodze z tynkiem cw - zakładam że tynk jest nówka i zgodnie z zaleceniami producentów gotowych mieszanek nie wymaga gruntowania jeśli prace lecą w kolejności jak nalezy - rozumiem że to asekuracja lub brak wiary wykonawcy tynku i zgodnie z zasadą że podłoże jakościowo ma być lepsze niż farba - tak dla wiedzy to tynki są wynalazkiem z przed wieków miały nawet po kilkanaście warstw i jak również zapomniany beton - odsyłam do starożytnego Rzymu

co do technologii lat 70-80 - blichtowanie nadal jest używane ( są specjalnie przeznaczone do tego szpachle "syntetyczne" ) jednak jest to trudne i pracochłonne i nie jest to technologia tych lat tylko wieków jak wyżej - wielowarstwowe podloże gładzone na połysk pod freski - malowanie na mokrym podkładzie - najstarsze znane to chyba starożytnej grecji - ja robiłem na sucho ( tak na marginesie nie polecam siatki - ja pod koniec używałem szlifierki oscylacyjnej z odsysaniem plus odkurzacz przemysłowy )

co do gruntowania śnieżką - no może nie ma problemu i tak tego nie widać bo jest pod farbą ale jak dla mnie fachowe wykonanie to bez wynalazków ( chodzi mi o te mieszanki czego jestem przeciwnikiem - w tym przypadku należalo by sprawdzic - możliwe chyba w laboratorium - czy nie zachodzi jakis proces chemiczny który ma wpływ na końcowy "produkt" bo producenci nie ujawniają w całości receptur produktów ) i jednym "procesem" producenta - nie mówię że snieżka gunt jest niedobra bo sam ją malowałem i musze powiedzieć że jest mocniejsza od właściwej farby snieżki - w tym przykładzie jako inwestor nie był bym zadowolony poprawiam nie zgodził bym się na takie gruntowanie - musiał bys całe malowanie wykonac wg zaleceń producenta

no ale to moje "gadanie" każdy robi jak chce ilub płaci za to co mu robią

----------


## Tomek 70

Co zrobisz ze ścianą, na której jest nówka tynk cementowo-wapienny, gładki pięknie zrobiony, ale dotykasz ręką ( zawsze tak sprawdzam) i z niego się sypie, co wtedy robisz ? wiem, że Ty jesteś przeciwnikiem gruntowania, tylko mam prośbę krótko zwiężle i na temat własnymi słowami.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## michalmayday

ARF musze z przykrością stwierdzić ze tomek70 ma racje w takiej sytuacji muszisz zagruntować taki tynk.....jest jeszcze opcja bierzesz kawałek drewna(mały klocek) owijasz go bardzo drobnym papierem sciernym i strącasz cały piasek z tynku CW, ale przeważnie i tak trzeba by to zagruntować bo to moze sie okazać niewystarczające A co do twojego doświadczenie pisałeś ze jest poparte wiedzą "praktyczną" tzn ze malujesz czy po prostu rozmawiasz o tym z fachowcami? bo czasami zalecenia producenta w praktyce mają się ni jak do wykonywanej pracy...  A co do smug które zostają na ścianie po malowaniu latexem, nie wystarczyło po prostu napisać o równomiernym rozprowadzaniu farby, wracaniu sie na poprzednie pole i delikatnych ostatnich ruchach wałkiem ?? Trochę śmieszne jest takie przekomarzanie !!!

----------


## ARF

> Co zrobisz ze ścianą, na której jest nówka tynk cementowo-wapienny, gładki pięknie zrobiony, ale dotykasz ręką ( zawsze tak sprawdzam) i z niego się sypie, co wtedy robisz ? wiem, że Ty jesteś przeciwnikiem gruntowania, tylko mam prośbę krótko zwiężle i na temat własnymi słowami.
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


nie czyasz dokładnie - zakładam że tynk został zrobiony zgodnie z "zasadamai budowlanymi" - czyli tak jak powinien a mówie tu o tynkach warstwowych z gotowych mieszanek a nie mieszanie na budowie cementu, piasku, wody oraz wapna liczone proporcje na oko - tynk jest warstwą która powinna byc wykonana na tip top - jeśli nie jest tak to znaczy wywalił inwestor kase w błoto a fachman delikatnie mówiąc się nie postarał no a pozostali się muszą gimnastykować

zakłądając że 

jeśłi tynk jest stary to nie staje okoniem jeśli chodzi o gruntowanie

zasada jest prosta jeśli zostaje coś na ręku przy dotyku - gruntujemy - oczywiście po dokłądnym sprawdzeniu i naprawie warstwy jak najbardziej zbliżonym materiałem

zapomniałem dodac że jak dla mnie ważna jest jakość wykonania wszystkich warstw

co do malowania to może zdradzę rąbek tajemnicy że mój ojciec z zawodu jest malarzem - troche pomalowałem ( nie jest to mój zawód na szczęście ) - teraz malowałem dla siebie wg mojej koncepcji i jestem zadowolony

----------


## krzycha16a

U nas tynki cementowo-wapienne zacierane piaskiem kwarcowym. 
Suche tynki były lekko przecierane papierem ściernym.
Do gruntowania ścian białych użyliśmy gotowej farby podkładowej z gruntem , na to jedna warstwa farby akrylowej - malowaliśmy kilka dni temu, jak na razie wygląda bardzo ładnie.

A propo gruntowania - też spotkaliśmy się z poradą aby nie gruntować ścian, zwłaszcza gdy tynki są suche.

----------


## bzykos

Czym gruntujecie ściany? Tzn jakim narzędziem? Wałkiem czy pędzlem,bo jest rzadki(jak woda). Da się to zrobić wałkiem ?

----------


## krzycha16a

My gruntowaliśmy  wałkiem, co prawda gruntowaliśmy farbą gruntującą. Farba gruntująca jest rzadsza niż farba akrylowa, ale na pewno gęstsza niż sam grunt. W mało dostępnych miejscach (rogi) malowaliśmy/gruntowaliśmy małym wałkiem.

----------


## Jrrzy

Mogę na podstawie własnego doświadczenia polecić farby firmy Kabe są tańsze od Tikkurili i Para a równie dobre.Tynki cementowo - wapienne gruntowałem rozcieńczoną białą farbą aquatex a malowałem aquatexem i akrylateksem (lateksowa).Płyty GK gruntowałem i malowałem aquatexem.Farby doskonale kryją - po gruntowaniu wystarcza jednorazowe malowanie,są wodoodporne i autentycznie zmywalne.Generalnie uważa się,że stosowanie gruntu jest ryzykowne - żle położony spowoduje plamy nie do zamalowania,dlatego lepiej jest gruntować rozcieńczoną białą farbą dobrej jakości.

----------


## Jaga_2

To jest podobno urok Duluxa. Na nierównej ścianie lub suficie, nie pokryje tych nierówności. Malarze fachmani nie malują Duluxem nierównych ścian. Tak mi powiedział malarz specjalista.

----------


## manieq82

a jakie farby gruntujące polecacie?
W castoramie maja ich produkt -casto coś tam i jest chyba jeszcze jedna arba ale nie gruntująca tylko podkładowa - a to chyba różnica

Tynkarz radził kupić grunt i mieszać ze zwykłą farbą - taa ale jaką jest ich tyle - akryl, lateks itd...

Czy wszystkie one można warstwami mieszać tzn. czy jak pomaluję akrylem później można lateksem i odwrotnie?
Czy sa jakieś schematy co po czym można?

lajkonik jestem na razie w malowaniu a niedługo muszę cały dom opierdzielić jakimś gruntem jak już tynki doschną   :Roll:

----------


## josephine

Kupując farby wpadłam w lekka histerię bo sprzedawca stwierdził, że na zwykłym gruncie (którym już miałam maźnięte ściany) farba lateksowa (którą chciałam kupić) będzie się łuszczyć. Na szczęście nic takiego się nie stało. Ściany malowaliśmy Magnatem, Dekoralem, Duluxem, Beckrsem i Tikkurilą. Wszystkie wyglądają świetnie - do wglądu dla zainteresowanych na 5. stronie mojego dziennika budowy. Mam nadzieję, że będą równie ładne po kilku latach.

----------


## krzycha16a

> a jakie farby gruntujące polecacie?
> W castoramie maja ich produkt -casto coś tam i jest chyba jeszcze jedna arba ale nie gruntująca tylko podkładowa - a to chyba różnica...


My gruntowaliśmy taką, jak pisałam wyżej z efektu jesteśmy zadowoleni. Niestety tej farby nie ma w Castoramie  :Wink2:

----------


## channel8

Ja właśnie sprzatam po malowaniu mieszkania. Nobiles - dla mnie totalna porażka! Aby ściana miała w miare równy kolor musiałam położyć 4 warstwy, a i tak nie jest idealnie   :sad:  jak pada światło widac delikatne smugi. Pokój dzieci malowałam duluxem (kolory świata) - dla mnie bomba! 2 krotne malowanie - równy ładny kolor, dobrze sie malowało.
Biała farba - dulux - też świetnie wygląda nic sie nie łuszczy. Wszystkie powierzchnie wczesniej zagruntowalam pedzlem uni gruntem.

----------


## Jaga_2

Na sufity ponoc jest najlepsza KABE (broń Boże rozcienczać z wodą). 
Lateksowe farby są jednorazowe. Malujesz lateksem i później masz problem.Zagłebiam się właśnie w temacie malowania i fachowcy podpowiadaja mi pewne rzeczy

----------


## BOHO

> Na sufity ponoc jest najlepsza KABE (broń Boże rozcienczać z wodą). 
> Lateksowe farby są jednorazowe. Malujesz lateksem i później masz problem.


jaki problem ?

----------


## Jaga_2

Pomalowane lateksem ściany, można przemalować również tylko lateksem (czyli malowanie nr 2 po kilku latach). Tak mi  powiedzieli w sklepie z farbami.

----------


## siggi&alka

bzdury gadają w tych sklepach. i to nie pierwszy i nie ostatni raz  :smile:

----------


## BOHO

> Pomalowane lateksem ściany, można przemalować również tylko lateksem (czyli malowanie nr 2 po kilku latach). Tak mi  powiedzieli w sklepie z farbami.


głupot ci nagadali......   :smile:

----------


## Tomek 70

> a jakie farby gruntujące polecacie?
> W castoramie maja ich produkt -casto coś tam i jest chyba jeszcze jedna arba ale nie gruntująca tylko podkładowa - a to chyba różnica
> 
> Tynkarz radził kupić grunt i mieszać ze zwykłą farbą - taa ale jaką jest ich tyle - akryl, lateks itd...
> 
> Czy wszystkie one można warstwami mieszać tzn. czy jak pomaluję akrylem później można lateksem i odwrotnie?
> Czy sa jakieś schematy co po czym można?
> 
> lajkonik jestem na razie w malowaniu a niedługo muszę cały dom opierdzielić jakimś gruntem jak już tynki doschną



Do zwykłej białej farby np. Snieżka, dekoral dolej unigrunt wymieszaj i masz dobrą farbę gruntującą.

Po farbie akrylowej można malować lateksową i odwrotnie również.

Odnośnie tynków, jeżeli chcesz je po zagruntowaniu pomalować to możesz do tego użyć farby gruntującej o której piszę wyżej, jeżeli zaś chcesz po gruntowaniu szpachlować, użyj samego unigruntu np. Atlas bez rozcieńczania.

----------


## Tomek 70

> Napisał manieq82
> 
> a jakie farby gruntujące polecacie?
> W castoramie maja ich produkt -casto coś tam i jest chyba jeszcze jedna arba ale nie gruntująca tylko podkładowa - a to chyba różnica...
> 
> 
> My gruntowaliśmy taką, jak pisałam wyżej z efektu jesteśmy zadowoleni. Niestety tej farby nie ma w Castoramie


Ta farba gruntująca jest ok. czasem również jej używam

----------


## Tomek 70

> Pomalowane lateksem ściany, można przemalować również tylko lateksem (czyli malowanie nr 2 po kilku latach). Tak mi  powiedzieli w sklepie z farbami.


Bez problemu możesz malować po lateksowych akrylowymi, nawet następnego dnia.

----------


## krzycha16a

*Tomek 70* czy możesz doradzić jak zagruntowac ścianę, którą chcemy pomalować kolorem? 
Doradzono nam aby do farby gruntującej (śnieżka grunt) dodać odrobinę barwnika i zagruntować z barwnikiem. Następnie do farby akrylowej (dekoral) dodać barwnik (oczywiście ten sam co do farby gruntującej  :Wink2:  ) i pomalować raz lub dwa w zależności od tego jaki kolor chcemy uzyskać.
Czy to jest dobry sposób?

----------


## frykow

> My gruntowaliśmy taką, jak pisałam wyżej z efektu jesteśmy zadowoleni. Niestety tej farby nie ma w Castoramie


Do nabycia w sieci Leroy Merlin.

----------


## jarkotowa

My malowaliśmy do tej pory gotowymi duluxami. Wg mnie są bardzo dobre. Nigdy nie mieliśmy problemu z kolorami, odpadaniem, równym pokryciem, tym, że na instrukcji co innego a w realu co innego (znajomym zawsze opakowanie wystarcza na jedną warstwę  :Roll:  ). Zero problemów, całkowita satysfakcja.

----------


## Tomek 70

> *Tomek 70* czy możesz doradzić jak zagruntowac ścianę, którą chcemy pomalować kolorem? 
> Doradzono nam aby do farby gruntującej (śnieżka grunt) dodać odrobinę barwnika i zagruntować z barwnikiem. Następnie do farby akrylowej (dekoral) dodać barwnik (oczywiście ten sam co do farby gruntującej  ) i pomalować raz lub dwa w zależności od tego jaki kolor chcemy uzyskać.
> Czy to jest dobry sposób?


Przed malowaniem kolorem docelowym należy ścianę oraz sufity zagruntować np. śnieżką grunt, który ma dwie zalety w jednym, mianowicie gruntuje oraz robi dobry podkład pod kolor, który już po pierwszej warstwie powinien nieźle wyglądać, jeżeli zagruntujesz ściany samym uni gruntem a później zechcesz malować kolorem bez tzw podkładu ( biała farba) mogą wystąpić plamy, niedomalowania, w rezultacie możesz taką powierzchnię malować nawet 3-4 razy aby uzyskać odpowiedni efekt.


Sposób, który Ci doradzono też jest dobry, do śniężki grunt dolej trochę farby docelowej i powstanie fajny podkład, ja jednak wybrałbym metodę, którą podałem wyżej.

----------


## krzycha16a

> Napisał krzycha16a
> 
> *Tomek 70* czy możesz doradzić jak zagruntowac ścianę, którą chcemy pomalować kolorem? 
> Doradzono nam aby do farby gruntującej (śnieżka grunt) dodać odrobinę barwnika i zagruntować z barwnikiem. Następnie do farby akrylowej (dekoral) dodać barwnik (oczywiście ten sam co do farby gruntującej  ) i pomalować raz lub dwa w zależności od tego jaki kolor chcemy uzyskać.
> Czy to jest dobry sposób?
> 
> 
> Przed malowaniem kolorem docelowym należy ścianę oraz sufity zagruntować np. śnieżką grunt, który ma dwie zalety w jednym, mianowicie gruntuje oraz robi dobry podkład pod kolor, który już po pierwszej warstwie powinien nieźle wyglądać, jeżeli zagruntujesz ściany samym uni gruntem a później zechcesz malować kolorem bez tzw podkładu ( biała farba) mogą wystąpić plamy, niedomalowania, w rezultacie możesz taką powierzchnię malować nawet 3-4 razy aby uzyskać odpowiedni efekt.
> 
> ...


Dzięki.

----------


## kris izi

słuchajcie pomocy nie wiem czy dobrze zrobiłem pomalowałem cały salon i kuchnie uni gruntem Atalasa bo tak mi jede gość w markecie doradził. a teraz słyszę ze zrobiłem żle zaznaczam że chcę pomalować farbą Tikurilla i nie wiem czy będzie się trzymać. Dzięki za podpowiedzi

----------


## josephine

Powinno być ok, ja też miałam zdaje się unigrunt Atlasa i Tikkurila w kuchni trzyma się pięknie.

----------


## kris izi

mam jeszcze pytanko czy ktoś może malował farbą Tikurilla pistoletem Wagnera bo kupiłem sobie taki pistolet i jestem ciekawy jakie są efekty

----------


## manieq82

no włąsnie ja dziś też widziałem taki pistolet w castoramie w wawie za 497 zł

myślicie że warto?

----------


## Tomek 70

> słuchajcie pomocy nie wiem czy dobrze zrobiłem pomalowałem cały salon i kuchnie uni gruntem Atalasa bo tak mi jede gość w markecie doradził. a teraz słyszę ze zrobiłem żle zaznaczam że chcę pomalować farbą Tikurilla i nie wiem czy będzie się trzymać. Dzięki za podpowiedzi


Będzie się trzymać i to znakomicie, ale po pierwszej pomalowanej przez Ciebie warstwie koloru mogą ( ale nie muszą ) wystąpić pewne ciemniejsze plamy, niedomalowania i jest ryzyko, że będzie trzeba malować 3-4 razy aby uzyskać zadawalający efekt, dlatego lepiej jest pod farby (kolory) dać podkład w postaci białej farby ( biała farba z dodatkiem uni gruntu lub gotowego produktu " śnieżka grunt")

----------


## josephine

U mnie wystarczyły 2 warstwy. Zresztą jak dla mnie to i jedna wyglądała ok, ale malarze się uparli.

----------


## BOHO

szczerze mówiąc to nie spotkałem kolorowej farby do ścian, która daje zadowalający efekt po jednym malowaniu....    :Confused:

----------


## manieq82

ciekawi mnie opinia prywatna nt. tego pistolecika więc podnoszę  :smile:

----------


## krzycha16a

> szczerze mówiąc to nie spotkałem kolorowej farby do ścian, która daje zadowalający efekt po jednym malowaniu....


Farba jednowarstwowa Magnat + dobry wałek, sprawdziłam na własnej ścianie, wyszło super!  :big grin: 
Wydajność=wydajności na opakowaniu. 
Kolor=kolorowi z opakowania.
Niekapiąca.

----------


## Piczman

> ciekawi mnie opinia prywatna nt. tego pistolecika więc podnoszę


Widziałem jak w LEROY MERLIN gość tym malował !
Kupiłem coś podobnego i nie polecam do malowania ścian   :sad: 

Sprężarka daje małe ciśnienie i cały czas "buczy" a to mało komfortowe. Poza tym musi  być dość rzadka farba!
Jak chcesz już pistoletem ( bo mnie już przeszło   :Confused:  ) to kup za 200 zł profesjonalny pistolet z 3 dyszami i do tego sprężarkę pożycz od kogoś małą i lecisz!

To moja prywatna opinia   :Wink2:

----------


## manieq82

yyy taki pistolet lakierniczy - yes?

taki mogę mieć za free - sprężareczka też jest, nawet myślałem nad taka koncepcją
przetestuję opowiem

----------


## Wirecki

Z lektury wątku wynika, że wszystkie farby są dobre. Jednemu pasuje Dekoral, innemu Śnieżka, komuś jeszcze Dulux czy Beckers
Czy to czasem nie jest tak, że wszystko jest kwestią tego co się maluje (tynk, płyta, inne), dobrej wentylacji i .... doświadczenia??? Do murowania większość z nas weźmie murarza, do instalacji elektryka czy hydraulika... ale malarzy to jest chyba tylu ilu forumowiczów....
Może jakiś malarz z doświadczeniem coś doda, o co chodzi z tymi problemami z malowaniem?

----------


## slawos

Farba "DULUX white fresh" kupiona w Castoramie.  Sufity idealnie gładkie, zagruntowane atlasem. Miałem taki sam przypadek z pomarańczową skórką która tworzy skupiska o większej gradacji. Z daleka wyglądają jak placki lub plamy. Powierzchnia nie jest typu "jednolity baranek" tylko są miejsca drobny baranek i miejsca bardzo gruby baranek. Szybko schnie. Wogóle pod światło ta faba na suficie nie jest matowa i widać "wałki".  Struktura pomalowanej powierzchni nie do przyjęcia. Próbowałem nawet rozcięczać bo myślałem że za gęsta ale nie pomogło. Każda następna warstwa tylko powiększała beznadziejny efekt. Nie polecam. Wszystko szlifowałem papierem ściernym na pacce, masakra ;(. Dobrze że tylko kuchnie  :wink:

----------


## gr***ch

Problemów z malowaniem nie ma żadnych są tylko stwarzające problem metody malowania i materiały. Malujemy tym co nam narzuca rynek rzadko wysilając się na poznanie czegoś nowego bądź zasięgnięcie opinii o danym produkcie. Idziemy do marketu - bo tak wygodnie - pytamy tzw doradcę, który w 90% przypadków nie miał wałka w ręku a jak miał to ze dwa razy z życiu malując teściowej kuchnie i do przodu. Tak jak napisałeś Kolego do każdej pracy jest fachowiec i tak powinno być ale przyjęło się ogólnie na rynku że malowanie to tzw pikuś i każdy da radę.A tu zdziwko bo a to smugi wychodzą a o farba się łuszczy a to skórki dostaje i teraz ma przyjść fachowiec i opisać jak chłop krowie na rowie co i jak z malowaniem by reszta zrozumiała że jednak to nie pikuś.

----------


## slawos

Sufit jest tynkowany tynkiem gipsowym  KNAUF z agregatu, na to gładź GIPSAR praktycznie idealne, głagkie bez prześfitów i rys po przeszlifowanu. Odpylone i zagruntowane ATLAS UNI GRUNT. Wałek do żadnych elewacji, nie malowałem pierwszy raz  :wink:  Baranek powstaje zawsze po malowaniu wałkiem. Zależy jaka dlugość włosia i gęstość farby ale zawsze jest baranek mniejszy lub większy. Ten baranek powinien być jednolity na całej pomalowanej powierzchni. Mnie wyszedł baranek tylko nie jednolity. Wygląda to jakby baranek kolejnej warstwy mocno nakładł się na baranek poprzedniej. Tworzy się gruby baran w jednych miejscach i ładny taki jak ma być w innych. Każda kolejna warstwa to potęguje. I wychodzą placki grubego barana które widać. Nie da sie tego zamalować kolejną warstwą. Poza tym farba relatywnie szybko schnie i to chyba jest błąd. Przeszklenie gruntem? hmmm.....  W sumie po to jest grunt żeby wyrównać chłonność. Teoretycznie jak bym 2-3 razy zagruntował to cała powierzchnia by sie zeszkliła ale była by całokowicie równo chłonna, czy nie?. Także wyeliminować by można było nierówne miejsca chłonności - grubiej gipsu bąć cieniej. Gdzie teoretycznie robi sie ten gruby baran. Malowałem już nie raz ale takie coś sie mi nigdy nie działo. I też atlasem gruntowałem. Poza tym farba jest półmatowa, widać odbicia w świetle żarówki  a w tych odbiciach ślady po wałku. Temu uważam że kicha ;(

----------


## gr***ch

a rozcieńczałeś farbę zarówno przy pierwszym jak i drugim malowaniu?

----------


## slawos

Wałek ANZA z mikrofibry i też niepomaga. Na opakowaniu pisze "nie rozcieńczać". Oczywiście przszlifowałem do gładkiego papierem cały sufit i po tym rozcieńczyłem, gorzej kryło ale barany i tak sie nakładały. Oddałem tego duluxa, wziołem beckersa na próbe i kabe perfect po 3l zobaczymy co pokażą. Podobno są super matowe, a takie na sufit muszą być jeśli białe w/g mnie.

----------


## gr***ch

Daj znać jak po tych farbach wyszło

----------


## slawos

Beckers okazał sie lepszy jednak. Jest rzadszy, taki "akwarelowy". Rozrzedziłem go jeszcze i przemalowalem 3 razy. 3 do 4 razy trzeba przelecieć jak sie bardziej rozcieńczy. Ale baranek jest delikatniutki i jednolity  :wink:  Ponoć te białe duluxy marketowe to jakiś gorszy produkt. Mam duluxa z mieszalnika na bazie jakiejś niemieckiej i jest lepszy od tego bialego. Lepiej się maluje i lepiej kryje. Nie robią sie żadne "smarki"  :wink:  Poza tym polecam wałki z fazowanymi końcami, nie robią się linie po ruchach walkiem.

----------


## edde

a jak kabe?

----------


## slawos

Kabe nie próbowałem bo mam sufitu z 50m2 w jednej całości. I jak zauważyłem że beckers nieźle idzie to już nie kombinowałem. Beckers jest bardziej biały niż kabe. Jednak beckers nie wchodzi w niebieski jak ten dulux fresh white. Widać wyraźnie jak sie puszki otworzy.  Sprubuje potem w innych pomieszczeniach to kabe. I napisze. Kabe jest prawie100% tańsze niż beckers i troche droższy od tego duluxa. Przynajmniej u nas. Wydaje mi się że lepiej sobie kupić na próbe najpierw ze 2 l i potem dokupić całość jak dobrze idzie bo jest tyle tych produktów na rynku i modeli, że naprawde trzeba sobie to sprawdzić na danym podłożu i w danych warunkach jak sie maluje. Być może inne duluxy są lepsze i na innych podłożach sie nimi lepiej maluje. Bo widzicie do farby duluxa z mieszalnika już sie przyczepić nie moge  :wink:

----------


## aspidisca

Czy są jakieś zasady dobierania kolorów do ścian jeśli decydujemy się pomalować jedno pomieszczenie w dwoma kolorami?

Na przykład, trzy ściany mają być popielate, a czwarta różowa. To która ma być ta inna? Na wprost okna? Najlepiej doświetlona? Najciemniejsza? Czy indywidualne podejście?

----------


## paryslondyn

Malowano mi pomieszczenia biurowe Dulex szary i biały, nie narzekam OK, chociaż w łazience czerń mało czarna :smile:

----------


## ludwik_13

Jako kobieta malująca (Mąż nie ma cierpliwości) odpracowałam kilka lat temu 3 remonty w jednym sezonie. W dwóch mieszkaniach były wyjątkowo brudne ściany, w tym nikotynowe osady. Fachowcy chcieli jakieś straszne pieniądze, więc trzeba było zakasać rękawy i brać się do roboty. Po zmyciu i zdjęciu tego co na mokro odchodziło gruntowałam pędzlem (nazwy preparatu nie pamiętam, ale gęsty był i ciężko szło). A potem Bondex - lateksowa farba . Biała na sufit (dwie warstwy), jasny kolor na ściany (wystarczyła jedna warstwa). Efekt znakomity, farba odporna na mycie, szorowanie itp. 
W drugim mieszkaniu również użyłam tej farby (bez gruntowania, zakurzone i zadymione z kotła węglowego ściany tylko odkurzyłam i umyłam -nie miałam czasu na szorowanie). Również efekt zadowalający. Jedyną wadą farb lateksowych jest to, że praktycznie w ogóle nie wchłaniają wilgoci, co przy gorszej wentylacji daje efekt łaźni w domu. Ale w utrzymaniu są super, nie odpryskują.
W tym roku czeka mnie malowanie nowego domu. Już przeczytałam cały wątek i wiem, co mnie czeka. Gładzi gipsowych nie będzie, bo nie lubię takich gładkich ścian. Tynk c-w z piaskiem kwarcowym + kartongips na poddaszu. Wykonawca zaproponował 4 warstwy: grunt, podkład, 2 x kolor. Pierwsze malowanie, więc pewnie tak zrobię, byleby czasu starczyło na tę ostatnią warstwę (już po wstawieniu drzwi wewnętrznych). Nauczona doświadczeniem pewnie wszystko (lub prawie) będzie na biało a za 4-5 lat, jak dom się oswoi  i wszystkie rysy wyjdą i zostaną zaszpachlowane, damy kolorki.

----------


## tgrzebien

Wiem, że stary temat, ale nie chcę zakładać nowego, a w tym jest sporo ciekawych informacji.

Moje pytanie brzmi: czy farba magnat ceramic nadaje się do malowania w kuchni i łazience (a w szczególności łazience)? Czy lepiej kupić jakąś dedykowaną farbę do kuchni/łazienek np. śnieżka?

EDIT:
I jeszcze jedno pytanie. Na ścianach mam knauf diamant, który nie ma idealnie gładkiej powierzchni jak po gładziach, ale i tak jest bardzo dobrze. Do malowania kupiłem polecany wałek anza antex. Jednak po przeczytaniu kilku opinii wychodzi, że wałek jest na idealnie gładkie powierzchnie, co trochę sprawdza się w moim przypadku. Na ścianie widać wszelkie niedoskonałości. 
Maluje sposobem:
1. 2 x grunt śnieżka
2. 1 x kolor magnat ceramic

 Jaki możecie polecić wałek, żeby zakrył chociaż trochę delikatne ryski itp.?

----------


## E-Rzecznik Śnieżka

Szanowny Panie,

do pomalowania łazienki może Pan wykorzystać farbę Śnieżka Kuchnia-łazienka. Charakteryzuje się ona zwiększoną odpornością na wilgoć, zawiera również czyste srebro, dzięki czemu pomalowana powierzchnia jest chroniona przed rozwojem grzybów i pleśni. 

W kuchni można zastosować z powodzeniem zarówno farbę MAGNAT CERAMIC, jak i Śnieżka Kuchnia-łazienka. MAGNAT CERAMIC bardzo dobrze sprawdzi się np. do pomalowania ściany wokół blatu, gdzie powierzchnia narażona jest na powstawanie zabrudzeń. Przed malowaniem farbą MAGNAT CERAMIC zalecane jest użycie dedykowanego gruntu – MAGNAT PRIMER. Jeśli chodzi o dobór wałka to, aby farba przykryła wszelkie pory lepiej wykorzystać wałek z dłuższym włosiem.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie,
E-rzecznik FFiL Śnieżka

----------


## chłopczyca

A do pokoju, który jest narażony na wilgoć też można zastosować farbę Śnieżka Kuchnia-Łazienka, czy lepiej inną?

----------


## E-Rzecznik Śnieżka

Szanowna Pani,

co dokładnie ma Pani na myśli pisząc, że „pokój jest narażony na działanie wilgoci”? Jeśli w pomieszczeniu występuje zawilgocenie, to trzeba przede wszystkim zlokalizować i usunąć źródło wilgoci. Kolejna kwestia to zapewnienie odpowiedniej wentylacji i ogrzewania wnętrza. Farba Śnieżka Kuchnia-łazienka jest dobrym rozwiązaniem do malowania pomieszczeń, w których występuje podwyższona wilgotność powietrza – nie tylko kuchni, łazienek czy pralni, lecz również pokojów. Warto również pamiętać o przygotowaniu ścian przed aplikacją farby – powinny być one suche, oczyszczone i zagruntowane.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie,
E-rzecznik FFiL Śnieżka

----------

